# Lionel RTR Battery operated G train sets



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had noticed/purchased this battery operated set. Below I copied and pasted the info from Lionels website. They offer a freight set, Polar Express set, and a Hogwarts set. Since I run live steam, my track is not powered. I have small children, two boys, who run battery operated stuff on my track. I have never seen the Lionel stuff though. Has anyone had any experience with these sets? Finder » Train Sets » Ready to Run Steam Sets » 7-11140

Here’s a great new addition to the expanding battery-operated G Gauge line by Lionel. The Pennsylvania Flyer freight set features a realistic steam locomotive and a colorful assortment of cars that can be run on rechargeable batteries. Operate this ready to run train using a 9.6 volt rechargeable battery (not included) or use six conventional C batteries (which are included). This set also comes with an easy to operate RC remote controller (with two AA batteries included).















Features Set Includes:G Gauge steam locomotive and tender[*]One gondola with crate load[*]One cupola caboose[*]12 curved and 4 straight track pieces[*]RC remote controller[*]6 C batteries[*]2 AA batteriesLocomotive Features:[*]Highly detailed G-Gauge steam locomotive[*]Authentic train sounds, including bell and whistle[*]Working headlightFreight Car Features:[*]Fixed knuckle couplersTrack:[*]55" x 72" oval of G Gauge track (12 curved and 4 straight)Remote Control Features:[*]Designed for easy use[*]Comes equipped with two AA batteries[*]Clearly marked buttons allow train to go forward and backwards, sound the whistle, and ring the bell [/list] 

*Gauge:* Large Scale/G Gauge


*Dimensions:* 55” x 72” oval of G Gauge track


*RailLine:* Pennsylvania

Most Recent Catalog









Lionel 2009 Volume II








Finder » Train Sets » Ready to Run Steam Sets » 7-11022







Enlarge Additional Images








Enlarge








Enlarge









Enlarge








Enlarge









Enlarge








Enlarge









Enlarge


Related Products







G-Gauge Add-on Track Pack - Straight  







G-Gauge Add-on Track Pack - Curved  







Polar Express G-gauge coach 







L/S OBSV W/HOBO POL EX/G-GAUGE 

Service Documents
Manual71-1022-250 - 4/0871-1022-250 - 4/08Polar G Addendum - 5/08Polar G Addendum - 5/08 [/list]

* Documents require Adobe Acrobat reader 

Here’s a handsome addition to the Polar Express product line – an exquisitely crafted G-Gauge train set that can be run on rechargeable battery technology. You can operate this train using a 9.6 volt rechargeable battery (not included) or use six conventional C batteries (which are included) – it’s your choice! The set also comes with an easy-to-operate RC remote controller (with two AA batteries included).
But what sets this set apart is the unmatched craftsmanship. The engine and tender have details never before seen in a G-Gauge format. The observation car has an endearing “disappearing hobo” feature. All of this is available at an unbelievably affordable price.























Features


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

we wont carry them in the store ......


they are like new bright junk


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scott. I realize that they are not up to the quality of battery op Bachmann or LGB, and I have purchased the new bright stuff for my kids in the past. These look like they may have a better plug between the tender and loco. My kids are not old enough (4 and 7) to give top of the line stuff, because if they break it, I would just as soon it be the cheap rtr battery op stuff. My oldest runs live steam when supervised, but when they are playing by themselves, this new bright, and Scientific toys, seems to be the ticket. Scientific toys is WAY better quality than the New Bright. My oldest has a few of these that have lasted years. The New Bright in an outdoor railroad are weaker pullers, more cheaply made than the Scientific toys. I was hoping that the Lionel might be more in par with the Scientific toys brand for quality, while offering better looking locos and rolling stock. The worst part on the Scientific toys is the wiring connection between the tender and loco. After a few years use, the wires break inside and must be replaced. I wont buy them anymore new bright. I want to get them each a new one for xmas. New Bright is so cheap, their 4-4-0 variations have the rear driver flanged and the front axle on the lead truck flanged. The lead truck is rigid and those two axles are what keeps the engine on the track! Now that is cheap!


Finder » Train Sets » Ready to Run Steam Sets » 7-11080







Enlarge







Enlarge Additional Images








Enlarge








Enlarge



Related Products







Hogwarts Express Large Scale Passenger Coach 

Service Documents
ManualHogwarts Express G Gauge - 6/08Hogwarts Express G Gauge - 6/08 [/list]

* Documents require Adobe Acrobat reader 

Bring the magical world of Harry Potter™ to life with the new Hogwarts Express™ G-Gauge battery-operated train set by Lionel! Operate this ready-to-run train using a 9.6 volt rechargeable battery (not included) or use six conventional C batteries (which are included). The set also comes with an easy-to-operate RC remote controller (with two AA batteries included).



HARRY POTTER, characters, names and related indicia are trademarks of and © Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc. Harry Potter Publishing Rights © JKR. (s09)
















Features Set Includes:[*]G-gauge 4-6-0 steam locomotive engine and tender[*]One passenger coach[*]One combination car[*]12 curved and 4 straight track pieces[*]RC remote controller[*]6 C batteries[*]2 AA batteriesLocomotive Features:[*]Highly detailed G-Gauge steam locomotive[*]Authentic train sounds, including bell and whistle[*]Working headlightPassenger Cars Features:[*]Fixed knuckle couplersTrack[*]55" x 72" oval of G-Gauge track (12 curved and 4 straights)[*]Note: Extra track also availableRemote Control Features:[*]Designed for easy use[*]Comes equipped with two AA batteries[*]Clearly marked buttons allow train to go forward and backwards, sound the whistle, and ring the bell [/list] 

*Gauge:* Large Scale/G Gauge

Most Recent Catalog









Lionel 2009 Volume II


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Finder » Train Sets » Ready to Run Steam Sets » 7-11022







Enlarge Additional Images








Enlarge








Enlarge









Enlarge








Enlarge









Enlarge








Enlarge









Enlarge


Related Products







G-Gauge Add-on Track Pack - Straight  







G-Gauge Add-on Track Pack - Curved  







Polar Express G-gauge coach 







L/S OBSV W/HOBO POL EX/G-GAUGE 

Service Documents
Manual71-1022-250 - 4/0871-1022-250 - 4/08Polar G Addendum - 5/08Polar G Addendum - 5/08 [/list]

* Documents require Adobe Acrobat reader 

Here’s a handsome addition to the Polar Express product line – an exquisitely crafted G-Gauge train set that can be run on rechargeable battery technology. You can operate this train using a 9.6 volt rechargeable battery (not included) or use six conventional C batteries (which are included) – it’s your choice! The set also comes with an easy-to-operate RC remote controller (with two AA batteries included).
But what sets this set apart is the unmatched craftsmanship. The engine and tender have details never before seen in a G-Gauge format. The observation car has an endearing “disappearing hobo” feature. All of this is available at an unbelievably affordable price.























Features SET FEATURES:[*]Locomotive[*]Coal tender[*]Passenger coach with two opening doors[*]Observation car with "disappearing hobo" feature and opening door[*]Three Polar Express figures (conductor, boy and hobo)[*]Easy-to-assemble G-Gauge track (55" x 72" oval)[*]Easy-to-unpack, easy-to-repack storage box[*]RC remote controller[*]Six C and two AA batteriesLOCOMOTIVE FEATURES:[*]Highly detailed G-Gauge steam locomotive[*]Authentic train sounds including authentic bell and whistle[*]Working headlightROLLING STOCK FEATURES:[*]Handsomely detailed passenger coach[*]Observation car with "disappearing hobo" feature[*]Fixed knuckle couplersTRACK[*]55" x 72" oval of G-Gauge track (12 curved and 4 straights)[*]Note: Extra track also available (7-11039 straight & 7-11040 curved)[*]Note: Lionel G Gauge track is not compatible with other G gauge track systemsREMOTE CONTROL FEATURES:[*]Designed for easy use[*]Comes equipped with two AA batteries[*]Clearly marked buttons allow train to go forward and backwards, sound the whistle, ring the bell, and play 'All aboard for the Polar Express' [/list] 

*Gauge:* Large Scale/G Gauge

Most Recent Catalog









Lionel 2009 Volume II


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

When these first came out I checked my local train store, and his response was similar to Scott's "Not in my store". ;-) So I bought a set a Target. First of all, this is not really G gauge track, and the scale looks closer to "O". They only run properly on the special track made by Lionel. The cars are nicely detailed but have the classic Lionel toy look, with oversized trucks. If you're looking to add a battery train to an existing G layout, this is NOT the train for you. However I disagree with the assertion that these are like New Bright junk. Unlike New Bright (and a lot of Lionel), these show much better thought in the design and engineering. If you want a standalone set for the kids, this is it. The track goes together easily and you can get creative with layouts. The train will handle sharp S curves easily and runs smoothly with built in acceleration. I find the built in sound more tolerable than on the basic Bachmann set. Kids love the remote control with built in bell and whistle buttons. The newer Christmas sets have an additional button to play a selection of Christmas carols. The included C batteries run out quickly, so I highly recommend purchasing a rechargeable battery. I bought standard New Bright 9v batteries at WallyWorld for about $10, and they just plug right into the tender. If you just want a kid friendly train to go around the tree, this is it. 

I'm hoping they choose to expand this line with more accessories. I now have two of the Polar Express versions, two Target exclusive Christmas sets, and a Hallmark exclusive Christmas set. No Harry Potter set yet. Unfortunately rolling stock for most of the sets (other than Polar Express and Hogwarts) is limited to a gondola and a caboose. Like any train set, the more track you have the more fun the experience. I have acquired enough track to fill two large tubs, so we can set up a track running all around the room. I have a box of over a hundred G scale figures, and my daughter likes to load them in the gondolas and move them around the room to the different buildings we set up along the route, which can keep her entertained for hours.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

There is also this year a "Christmas Story" set based on the Jean Shepard movie being sold at Target, complete with "Major Award" boxcar... 

The Lionel G stuff will run on G track as others here have shown, the issues mostly discussed in past being scale and reliablilty. Scale is whatever, the 2-8-2 engines used on the Polar Express have a mixed reputation based on past reviews, most running relaibly, overall they seem to be quite OK for Xmas tree type set ups, I wouldnt mind a Hogwarts set, just because I am looking for British profile engines even though it is horribly foreshortened.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

These are also being sold by JC Penny this year. The locomotive was on display next to one of their 4-4-2 O gauge locos. It looked kind of cheesy. The Lionel Hogwarts O gauge set is very nice, the large scale plastic one looks like you are paying more for the name on the box than the train inside. Just my opinion. 

Mark


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

My Walmart had a large Lionel Trains sign right inside the front doors. G gauge and O gage trains, cloths and stuff. 

Seems like a great train set for a starter set for a toddler. 

Randy


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean that abomination I saw at Wal*Mart?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

They are also being sold at Bed Bath and beyond. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Lionel is really incomrephensible. Why bother to make a "G scale" train and then foreshorten it so radically? What were they thinking? don't tell me it's price--Bachmann makes the Big Hauler, ten times better in every sense, at a competitive price. The Polar express engine is just weird--it's a Berkshire sortened to the size of an 0-4-0 yard switcher. And the Hogwarts train looks like somebody put a spell on it: "shortinus absurdum!" It's like they want you to look at the O compared to the G and say--"oh, this looks good, this looks slipshod and nonsensical. Let's get the O guage." 

I know, it's for kids, but there's no reason they could not be more accurately detailed. Once agan, look at the Big Hauler.


----------

